# Finally got heaven on earth set up.



## 29244 (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## TomR (Feb 2, 2020)

How are you finding de1 vs bianca?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

TomR said:


> How are you finding de1 vs bianca?


 That's an ECM machine 😉


----------



## msmk0 (May 15, 2018)

Wow, amazing setup!

Just a question... that Lynn Weber vs Niche, does it makes a huge difference?


----------



## TomR (Feb 2, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> That's an ECM machine 😉


 Aha. Thought it was pimped out. Thanks


----------



## prezes (Apr 17, 2018)

That's an absolutely amazing setup ...


----------



## GrahamSPhillips (Jan 29, 2021)

Wow that's several "heaven on earth" set-ups not one! Are you planning to keep everything? Would be really interesting to see some compare and contrast..


----------



## 29244 (Feb 8, 2021)

msmk0 said:


> Wow, amazing setup!
> 
> Just a question... that Lynn Weber vs Niche, does it makes a huge difference?


 The EG-1 arrived 4 hours ago. I'll give you an update in a day or two. Suspect I'll keep using the NZ for dark roasts and the EG for light. Feeling like a pig in mud.


----------



## 29244 (Feb 8, 2021)

GrahamSPhillips said:


> Wow that's several "heaven on earth" set-ups not one! Are you planning to keep everything? Would be really interesting to see some compare and contrast..


 The ECM is my favourite still, a thing of beauty so can't bring myself to sell it. The Decent makes the best espresso. So can't sell that. What's a man to do? The plan therefore is to play and compare. For the first time in my life I have enough money for the coffee toys I want AND the time to play. So play I shall.


----------



## 29244 (Feb 8, 2021)

TomR said:


> Aha. Thought it was pimped out. Thanks


 Yes ECM Synchronkia with flow control valve and custom wood.

Hey thanks to all for your comments. Makes me feel very blessed to not only enjoy these machines but to be able to share in such an appreciative community.


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

Wow, what a brilliant setup. The difficult thing for me would have been deciding which machine I would be using.

Just wow.

It is true then when they say that Australians have a thing about coffee 😀


----------



## PJCT (Jun 17, 2020)

You just need a lever machine now!

🙂


----------



## msmk0 (May 15, 2018)

PJCT said:


> You just need a lever machine now!
> 
> 🙂


 Definetively an Olympia Cremina will match the standards there! 😂


----------



## GrahamSPhillips (Jan 29, 2021)

tompoland said:


> The ECM is my favourite still, a thing of beauty so can't bring myself to sell it. The Decent makes the best espresso. So can't sell that. What's a man to do? The plan therefore is to play and compare. For the first time in my life I have enough money for the coffee toys I want AND the time to play. So play I shall.


 Funny you should say that...



PJCT said:


> You just need a lever machine now!
> 
> 🙂


 Or a Lever profile on the DECENT?


----------



## 29244 (Feb 8, 2021)

My oh my that is one beautiful set up!

A Cremina? Don't temp me. For travel I have a "kind of" lever machine, a Flair Pro 2 which pours a great shot. Handy travel case etc. Paired with a Kinu M47 Classic.


----------



## 29244 (Feb 8, 2021)

John Yossarian said:


> Wow, what a brilliant setup. The difficult thing for me would have been deciding which machine I would be using.
> 
> Just wow.
> 
> It is true then when they say that Australians have a thing about coffee 😀


 Yes and Kiwis living in Australia (guilty as charged) even more so.


----------



## 29244 (Feb 8, 2021)

msmk0 said:


> Wow, amazing setup!
> 
> Just a question... that Lynn Weber vs Niche, does it makes a huge difference?


 Reporting in for Grinder Duty @msmk0 I dialled in a medium roast bean on both the Niche and the Weber and ... drum roll please (thank you)...

At the risk of being cliched, I really can't declare one better than the other (I don't know how James Hoffman does it) but I can say that the difference is marked, and that's coming from someone whose taste buds are about as nuanced as a panzer tank.

*Both grinders*: 18g in and 52g out using the "Blooming" pre-set on the Decent, developed by Scott Rao with 37 seconds of pre-infusion and 25 of pour (I prefer a Lungo and the pour is so creamy with this pre-set I can get away with it.)

*Niche*: a very enjoyable, full bodied flavour. Unquestionably great quality. Fluffy and consistent grind.

*Weber*: Wow. Just gotta say wow. An equally strong flavour but somehow "cleaner" or a little "thinner" but with the most remarkable lingering after taste. I'm quite stunned by it. It's the first time I've really tasted different flavours or "notes" in the one espresso.

*Conclusion*: John Buckman of Decent fame, who uses both the Niche and the Weber regularly, uses the Niche for darker roasts and the Weber for lighter. I think he's onto something. Early days, with only two pours from each grinder (using the same medium roast bean), but I am very impressed with the Weber, and after paying US$3,500 more than a little relieved too.


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

Wow 🤩 Love this coffee bar setup. Enjoy it.


----------



## Roko (Apr 23, 2021)

tompoland said:


> View attachment 56919


 Very nice! The ECM looks tiny but I presume it's an optical illusion due to the EG-1 being massive.

I had never seen a white Decent. I imagine you need to repaint the Niche now.. Or are you going to sell it?


----------



## 29244 (Feb 8, 2021)

Great question @Roko I have a white NZ arriving in the June release so that will replace the black niche which will move into my office where my roaster and brewer sit on a spare desk. Not sure if I'll sell it. I currently have an Fellows Ode that is my grinder for brews and I've never used a NZfor brewing so I'll compare the two (Fellows Ode and NZ) and keep one of them I imagine.


----------



## 29244 (Feb 8, 2021)

PS the white Decent is an XL ... the difference between that and the normal black DE1 is that the XL comes in white and it has a more longer steam wand, ability to plumb and some other improvements. Still makes the same coffee as the others though.


----------



## danielpugh (Oct 26, 2016)

Nice setup. Out of interest - did you opt for the ultra burs on the eg-1?


----------



## 29244 (Feb 8, 2021)

danielpugh said:


> Nice setup. Out of interest - did you opt for the ultra burs on the eg-1?


 I have them but unused to date. They come heavily discounted if purchased at same time as EG-1 so thought I'd get them at same time. But using the EG-1 for espresso at this point. I have another set up in my roasting space where I also make brewed coffee and I have a Mahlkonig EK43s (which you might spot hiding in the corner) for that so no real need for the Ultra burrs at this point.


----------



## 29244 (Feb 8, 2021)

@pjct will be pleased to see that my latest coffee island update includes not one, but two levers. From left to right: Decent DE1L, EG-1, Streitman CT2 and Izzo Valexia Leva. Lurking in the background to the left of the PuqPress is the new Osma machine that makes a delicious cold brew in around 75 seconds by using "harmonics" (which I think means sound waves).


----------



## Denis S (Jul 31, 2020)

Did you get a bplus for the Izzo? so you can truly evaluate it?


----------



## 29244 (Feb 8, 2021)

Denis S said:


> Did you get a bplus for the Izzo? so you can truly evaluate it?


 I got a bplus and could not get the portafilter into the group head when using the bplus. So I bought a smaller diameter version but same problem. Using paper filters now. Not sure what you mean by "truly evaluate it" but as you know I posted a comparison previously prior to having chanelling issues which I've since fixed thanks to webers magic tumbler.


----------



## Denis S (Jul 31, 2020)

Oh so the problem is not the machine but the grinder? got you.

Get a ims basket for the izzo, they are wider than the stock baskets and can take 55mm bplus into them. The stock baskets need 53 or 53.5mm bplus/tampers.


----------

